# Help me Turbocharging my 91 sentra se-r



## PILSNERIS (Oct 8, 2007)

Absolute newbie here. Need advice on pickin min. amount of parts to turbocharge this bad boy i just got. also going all with ebay parts, minimal budget. just looking to have around 5-9psi maybe with t28? also any ideas on gas mileage loss with turbo setup? Looking forward to hear. Thanks
Please someone list the parts i need.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Good luck with your ebay quest.

There's multiple threads on this subject. a 2 second search would yield you ever answer you could ever want.

If you do it right the first time and spend a some money, it will save you from spending a bunch of money later to fix/replace the crap parts you put on your car and possibly the engine you blew up.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The easiest thing to do is get a U13 Bluebird swap from Japan, the UK, or Australia. Or, you can fab up your own setup. If you only want less than 10 lbs of boost, go T25. They are cheap, easy to replace and overhaul, and abundant. Not to mention, they are the standard turbo on the SR20DET, so you can use the stock turbo manifold. I advise use of the U13 Bluebird swap because it has a lower compression ratio than the NA SR20DE currently in your SE-R. Lower compression ratio, better turbo car.


----------



## PILSNERIS (Oct 8, 2007)

well i would do the engine swap, but body is just in a bad shape, therefore i just wondered if i could put a cheap turbo setup together....ill try looking for used t25... wht other suggestions for manifold, injectors, exhaust etc. Thnks for replies


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

PILSNERIS said:


> well i would do the engine swap, but body is just in a bad shape, therefore i just wondered if i could put a cheap turbo setup together....ill try looking for used t25... wht other suggestions for manifold, injectors, exhaust etc. Thnks for replies


You mentioned being on a budget. Been there and done that. Does this mean you have cash in hand or are saving for a turbo kit? These are rhetorical questions of course, but the point I am trying to make is that if you are trying to do this inexpenisively then you should probably invest more of your time researching. I'm not trying to bust your balls, but honestly, the more you educate yourself the better off you'll be. Budget + Time + Research = Decent/Inexpensive Setup. You will learn along the way where you can cut corners or where you might be able to sub out an expensive part for something less fancy. 

http://www.sr20forum.com/turbo-guides/

I've personally been following the classifieds to see how much and how often things sell for and have probably spent a good 3 months researching turbo systems for my car and what other small compact owners are doing on their cars. This has been ideal in allowing me to better know what my true expenses will be if I decide to turbo my vehicle. Even if I never turbo my car I will certainly be an informed buyer when I do buy a turbo vehicle sometime down the road.


----------

